# Is This Normal?



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

I hate to get so graphic and personal here but I know you guys can help me.On day 2 of my period after going to the bathroom and wiping I found a strange peice of.. shall we say tissue (?) on the toilet paper. It looked as if it could've been vaginal skin or something of the sort







Needless to say it scared the #### out of me because in the 13 years I've been getting my period that has *never* happened to me before! I asked my sister if she ever had that and she said she gets it all the time when she's on her period (







) I've never heard of this before and was wondering if someone here could help me? Is this normal or a sign that I should go to the doctor?Thanks in advance


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Your period is blood and tissue and mine also seems to have some normal vaginal discharge mixed in, too.What color was this tissue? And how big was it? (I know, you're trying not to gross us out, and I'm asking for more details!)Sometimes I get kind of greyish/pinkish stuff...trying to think back (boy do I love not getting periods







..I used to get all sorts of clots and tissue and had more than blood coming out, for sure.It's always possible, but probably unlikely, that an unusual clump of stuff mixed in with your period could be a miscarried embryo, but I wouldn't worry too much about that possibility.My guess is it's just a clump of the uterine lining that didn't break apart as well as it usually does.One more thing I thought of...is it possible that this was a little piece of toilet paper that got stuck to you and reappeared on your next bathroom visit, nicely dyed with blood?


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Since I have endo, I always have clumps of tissue mixed in with bleeding.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

I get them too... Actually, my period has not been "normal" since I was diagnosed with IBS. It starts heavier and lasts longer. The GYN still has to do a laparascopy to rule out endo or anything else for that matter.Nat


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

I have the exact same thing,grayish,sometimes black clots,tissue pieces.I notice i also have more pain when this happens,and its always towards the end of my period. I didn't have the lap yet either,my dr said he wants to try the pill before taking me to surgery.I have had ultrasounds,pap all normal. I don't think its anything to worry about,but talk to your dr if you are concerned.KrissyPS- anyone know what causes these clots??


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Thank you for her help guys







I feel relieved now that I know I'm not the only person this has happened to. It hasn't happened since then and my period is pretty much gone now.Krissy- I wish I could answer your question but I have no idea. Some months I get so much clotting it scares me, other times there's hardly any (like this month) but I'm sure someone will see this and be able to answer your question.Thanks again!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi Shyra, i am the same way,some months aren't as bad,and some months are real bad! thats what makes me wonder if i have endo or not?


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

hey i have this a lot too and i dont know why ive been to the dr and i guess if it was serious theyd have found it lol i doubt its from my other female problems but on the other hand a friend of mine had this freaked called her doctor well she had a miscarriage and the doctor said her body was riding itself of it i've heard this happens early on and since 50% of all pregnancies end in miscarriage(most dont even know they are pregnant) it could be possible good luck


----------

